# Gypsy Punk Rock And F**king Roll!



## Harper Teh Bard

Gogol Bordello is easily one o' my favorite bands, if not the most favoritest ever...
Some folks say they're too pop sounding, to folk sounding or they're too "mainstream"

But i like em, so i'll share there link, GOGOL BORDELLO on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

I play mostly classical guitar and Eugene Hutz is the shit, in my mind, and my musical preferences, i like how he rocks out on such simple chords and makes it sound so fuckin' awesome

I also like how there's no more than 2 people in his band from the same place, everyone's from a different country, i also like well i like everything about teh band

If anyone has any type of Romani Gypsy bands, balkan, anything like that, let's here it, i want more music like tat' to practice with

Kaplakov Trio is a good romani band too:crew:


----------



## ridegnu

Check out a movie called "Wrist Cutters; A Love Story"


----------



## Harper Teh Bard

FUCK YEAH! love that movie, Filth And Wisdom is good too


----------



## Gypsybones

the zydepunks are most def folks you should check out.


----------



## ayron

kultur shock are fucking dope! i love balkan rock/metal


----------



## vegetarianathan

I saw Gogol Bordello live back in October with my girlfriend. I really like them on certain occasions, other times they're iffy. BUT they were invited to this punk house I used to go to after the show and were there for a good hour or so of after partying before they had to leave, which is pretty lame if it was only an hour, but still. I could have seen them if only I had stuck around another 5 minutes after the show.


----------



## MrD

ridegnu said:


> Check out a movie called "Wrist Cutters; A Love Story"


 
That movie kicks so much rear it is not even funny.

I saw Gogol Bordello sometime last year, they put on a fun ass show!


----------



## billy gates

HAHAHA Gogol Bordello actually has several pieces of music in Wrist cutters together; both great movie and great band


----------



## sockpuppets33

Hmm! I like it! Thank you for introducing me to them


----------



## Matt Derrick

does anyone know of any similar bands?


----------



## Dishka8643

These guys are pretty good. Self described as "Ukrainian folk rock".

MANDRY - ÐœÐÐÐ”Ð Ð˜ on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Mouse

I just started digging for more "gypsy punk' bands the other day. always liked it but never really knew it had it's own sub-genre


----------



## BanMatt

Django Rheinhardt, one of the greats. 
A friend of mine has several really good compilation albums with traditional gypsy romanian flamenco type of musicians on it.


----------



## paddymelt

Matt Pist said:


> does anyone know of any similar bands?



balkan beat box, guignol, devotchka, world inferno/frienship society, zydepunks, beirut, are just a few similar bands i can think of off the top of my head that are good but im sure there are tons of others


----------



## Nexa

traveling music can definitly have a "gypsy" sound, probably partly due to the embracing of nomadic culture. blackbird raum has a definite gypsy pirate feel. even erik peterson has some gypsy-esk music. there are lots of great traveling bands. heres a good website .cardboard.boxcar.


----------



## 614 crust

Nexa said:


> traveling music can definitly have a "gypsy" sound, probably partly due to the embracing of nomadic culture. blackbird raum has a definite gypsy pirate feel. even erik peterson has some gypsy-esk music. there are lots of great traveling bands. heres a good website .cardboard.boxcar.


 
yeah mischief (CARDBOARD BOXCAR/simple to remember) is a good kid too. He's on here too. View Profile: simpletoremember - Squat the Planet Forums


----------



## Stope

This reminds me, a few years back I was lucky enough to see Gogol Bordello live. Anyways, during the end of the show (which was crazy as hell) someone's GB jacket ended up on my head, and I decided to keep it. It's pretty thin, and a bit small, but it kicks so much ass.


----------



## Justin

Leningrad is really good.


----------

